# Furry Dreams



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a rather weird dream last night.

I was in a Jesus Camp style place way outside of populated areas, some sort of animal transformation cult.

It is everything you would expect from a cult; wooden shacks out in the forest, shaved head/glazed eyes followers with *enlightened* leaders taking care of their flock. The followers were there for one thing; hoping for the slight opportunity to be chosen for the anthro animal transformation the leaders had achieved, even if it meant living in the isolated area under the cults leaders.

Some people in dark outfits showed up, my guess was they were investigators. I followed them around a bit with curiosity, found some equipment in the back of their car, I assume I was told to keep an eye on them.

That was about it, the rest of the dream was fuzzy.

Another dream I had earlier in the week was in a University I was moving into, while looking around I noticed different groups the students had segmented into and one was furries (RL ones). I took note of their existence but didn't talk, they seemed to think being in fursuits was socially acceptable which led to some social conflict with other student groups. 

I walked to the shops within the university, it was actually some sort of old wooden factory converted into a small open market. While I looked around for items to pick up a women broke one of the glass covers with a rather large joint of meat, started threatening people with it. I didn't seem that bothered and kept looking through the selection, I think I was looking for black pudding.

All I can remember from that one, as always there are details you forget.

I like having furry dreams though I tend to rarely get them, most of the time they involve the real world subculture and not the furry creatures.

Any furry related dreams of your own or comments on mine?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was little I had a dream that I helped sonic and a pack of wolfs defeat the smurfs...

yea I guess that isn't too furry, though.  It was pretty awesome at the time.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh wow, lucky you for having dreams that are sorta vivid.

About a year ago, my dream stash was on an Ecco the Dolphin spree. Whales in the air. Whales in the sea. Whales looking like fleshy corpses at the bottom of the ocean and whales floating in the air, Miyazaki-style.

:/


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

About two months ago I had a odd furry dream. So I drempt that I was a wolf (like I'am) but I was on four legs and I walked into a Best Buy store and bought a Hot-Dog XD, then I just wonderd around store and then and I encounter another pack of wolves and I join up with them and we just destroy the Best Buy Store. 
When I woke up I just didn't know how a Hot-Dog at Best Buy got in my dream, well probobly part of my instinctsXD. I mean Best-Buy is an electroinic store. but other than that destroying the store with the other pack of wolves in the dream was awesome.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't get furry dreams =/

All I get is weird crap that makes me feel all "WTF?" in the morning D8>


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 6, 2008)

Your dreams really seem to provide a rather grim insight. This is quite amazing.

At least you're lucky to have them. I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 6, 2008)

Do hallucinations count as dreams? 'Cause I had a fair few zombie-scaly hallucinations about a year back.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a really awesome and KICK ASS one, last night. I typed it up when I woke up and this is copypasta from what I wrote.

I was an anthro raccoon, and I was with 5 or 6 other people (They were anthro foxes, tigers and dragons). It took place in an anthro zombie infested Manhattan island, and we had to get to the most southern point of the island when we were at the northern most point. This one really loud mouth one said that we should take the subway... Bad idea. Long story short, we got our asses kicked, but nobody got injured or eaten. So, I suggested that we raid a sporting goods store across the street and steal a large bus. We got a few shotguns, a few scoped rifles, machetes for everyone and a few cases of beer from a liquor store that was next store.

We then stole a bus and decided to take the most direct route to downtown: Broadway. That wasn't a good idea since there was an assload of zombies there and it was barricaded off. So, we took some roads that were parallel to it. The person that was driving panicked after seeing zombies eating a corpse. So, he drove it into a tree. It couldn't start, so we had to go on foot. We fought our way for a few block with little trouble... Until, about 500 zombies came out of no where and started running after us (We must have alerted them). We ran into a building hoping to hide in there.

We went to the top floor hoping to have a good view of the city in order for us to plan a good route. It was infested with zombies and we had no where to go. We decided to stand and fight. Pretty soon, we were backed into a corner firing shotguns wildly into the crowd. FUCK. We were out of ammo. We pulled out our machetes and tried to hack them. Right off the bat, 2 people died. I became over run and the zombies hit me out of the window with great force. I fell and then I woke up.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 6, 2008)

I absolutely KNOW I had a dream last night, but all I remember is waking up and thinking something along the lines of "That was friggin' awesome but I forgot what it was." 

So, yea. No stories to tell here.

Also, I think TheGreatCrusader's dream would make an awesome pwn-everything-that-came-before-it HL2 zombie mod.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't often have a "furry" or "scalie" dream.  Most nights my dreams are adventures in epic strangeness.  There is one dream though that I had around two years ago that I'll forever remember. 

It involved Godzilla, and the version of him in the dream was like that of the 1991 suit, only he was more my size - 6 foot something-ish.  Now I love Godzilla - I mean it was that sexy herp that first made me realize I had a thing for scalies, feet and by proxy, furs in general, so just to have him in a dream was really cool.  

What we were doing was wrestling a bit - sorta like playfully fighting at first, then getting into more of a wrestle on the ground.  He was far stronger than I was, but not nearly as quick or maneuverable.  I got him into this sorta arm lock and he growled as we stared face to face, and I remember thinking "Oh crap... maybe I better stop.  What if he takes this seriously and I get my face bit off!?"

He just looked at me as I let go, growling low.  Made me worry all the more that I was about to lose my face, but instead, he leaned forward and started to kiss me.  His lips could move, and that's how he began it, but he was quick to part his lips and press his tongue into me.  It was warm... or rather hot, surprisingly so, but so nice.  I remember I could even taste him in that kiss, feel his teeth at the edge of his maw with my own tongue.  It was intense, and wonderful - all the while I'm thinking "WHOA!"  Then I woke up.  It was ugh... such an instant turn on that it actually startled me awake! 

So... not the only one I had, but wow... by far one that I'll never forget.


----------



## Lost (Jul 6, 2008)

The only furry dreams i can remember was one with me travel all over the world kill giant monster the sea serpent involved a sub *starches head* then this big green one that took over my grandparents farm  *shrugs* I hate dreams the more you think aboutthem the fewer details u remember.

The last one involved being chased by a T-Rex in Antarctica....


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the transformation furry dreams I have .


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

What's annoying about my dreams is I am always a observer; never the one who is a furry whether it is being a anthro or being transformed. Even the few  fandom themed ones, I am rarely a member.

It is probably related to never meeting a furry in RL or attending a con; the web is my only link to the fandom, or that I am not as open about it as I would like to be.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope.

Most of my dreams are about random real-life stuff.

A couple nights back, I had a dream that Verizon informed me that they were cancelling the job offer they had given me. I hope dreams don't show signs pointing to the future... ;-;


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 6, 2008)

I stood upon a pile of dead furs holding the Bravo's flag


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

Usually, I don't remember dreams until somebody mentions something that happened in the dream, or a circumstance relatively similar to it, then it all comes rushing back. Or, I tend to remember the disturbing dreams I have, but those don't need to be discussed.
Last night I dreamed about going back to school and being sad that I wasted the summer, and nobody would talk to me.
It was shitty.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 6, 2008)

I once had a dream about killing werewolves and I get just the slightest feeling I've had a furry dream recently, but that's about it.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 6, 2008)

I once had a dream that I was walking my dog, then a random furry ran up, grabbed my dog's collar and put it on, then commenced to drag me up some huge mountain as though I weighed nothing. o-o I was my fursona through all of this, though dream-logic told me that anything different would have been bizarre.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

ive have few dodgy dreams now and again.

in one of them i was my char and it was in 3rd person :S


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember a dream from years ago... one of many.  It involved a group of anthro-evolved dinosaurs, whose "Lost Valley" was suffering from a drought.  I was one of two velociraptors in the group, both of us scouts.  Our leader was a "longneck", our muscle was a "threehorn", and I seem to remember we had at least one other member to our group (probably some mechanical/tech "expert"), but I can't remember his/her species.  We'd left our Valley, stolen an unfortunately empty water-tanker truck (semi), and gone on the hunt for a source of water.  One thing I remember... back when I was a kid, I remember many times passing by a mountain down which ran an aquaduct, sometimes dry, sometimes with water running down it... in the dream, we came upon the same mountain/aquaduct in its dry state, and I joined my partner raptor in climbing up this aquaduct, as far up the mountain as we could go, in order to get to a vantage point where we could scan our surroundings with our keen eyesight.  I remember a dry lake-bed in the distance, consistant with the aridness of the area we were in.

Unfortunately, the dream didn't go much past that, so I never did experience our group finding water, and successfully returning with it to our secret homeland.  I do remember one part, when all of us were together, before my partner raptor and I went up the mountain... a discussion of our situation, and what to do.  Wish I could remember exactly how the discussion went, wordwise, but it's been so long, I can't remember that detail (at least in this particular dream)....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

Once upon a time, I could astral project (wow, I feel like such a loon now, saying that. I used to be rather proud of that fact), and I'd do so in my dreams.  

Now, I just have really fascinating, highly symbolic dreams that help me work through the issues in my life. On occasion, I dream about being a dragon.  I also tend to dream story-dreams, dreams that speak about tales that have never been heard in this world. I always love those. 

In my dreams, if I am myself, I ALWAYS have the inner parts of myself, the dragon strength, the ability to fly, the structure and integrity that is the inner-workings of a draconic soul/spirit.  

I love dreams, simply because they are so informative.  Once upon a time, I learned to look to them for answers to the questions my rational thinking mind could not encompass.  And I do tend to find answers there. 

Though, sometimes, I find silly whimsical things there as well.  I love the dreams that make me laugh, or giggle.  I'd share some of the dreams I've had that I've kept over the years, because of their epic beauty storyness, but I'll refrain. ^__^


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 7, 2008)

Been spending the last month trying to force lucid dreams so I can do this.

A lucid dream is one where you wake up in your dream but keep dreaming.  You know you're dreaming, but you get to walk around and do stuff if your dream world.  To force it you have to touch-off of something that doesn't make sense.

Like, I had a dream that I was Solid Snake, infiltrating some warehouse.  I tranquilize this guard, and this guy with a neat silver mask comes up to me, clapping.  I think: "Gee, that's strange, why's this guy congratulating me if I just put one of his guards to sleep."  Needless to say, when the guy took off his mask and introduced himself as "Steve Anderson", I realized that I was dreaming.  Interestingly enough, the idea to try to become a furry crossed my mind, but I was -- get this -- too embarassed to try it in front of the other people in my dream.  ...I was sorely disappointed in myself when I woke up shortly after.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2008)

I from time to time dream of a world where their are furry everywhere and I'm one of them. I don't do anything different than I do in real life but their really good dreams when I have them.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh wow, lucky you for having dreams that are sorta vivid.
> 
> About a year ago, my dream stash was on an Ecco the Dolphin spree. Whales in the air. Whales in the sea. Whales looking like fleshy corpses at the bottom of the ocean and whales floating in the air, Miyazaki-style.
> 
> :/




oh god... a miyazaki style dream... does it get much better than that? =3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

When I was 12, I had a dream where I was knocked unconcious in school. 2 wolves one with black fur and one with white fur sprang out of my body and attacked everyone. I never got to finish that dream because my alarm clock woke me up. DAMN ALARM CLOCK!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I had a really awesome and KICK ASS one, last night. I typed it up when I woke up and this is copypasta from what I wrote.
> 
> I was an anthro raccoon, and I was with 5 or 6 other people (They were anthro foxes, tigers and dragons). It took place in an anthro zombie infested Manhattan island, and we had to get to the most southern point of the island when we were at the northern most point. This one really loud mouth one said that we should take the subway... Bad idea. Long story short, we got our asses kicked, but nobody got injured or eaten. So, I suggested that we raid a sporting goods store across the street and steal a large bus. We got a few shotguns, a few scoped rifles, machetes for everyone and a few cases of beer from a liquor store that was next store.
> 
> ...



**** YEAH. *Brick'd*



Lukealyke said:


> Been spending the last month trying to force lucid dreams so I can do this.
> 
> A lucid dream is one where you wake up in your dream but keep dreaming. You know you're dreaming, but you get to walk around and do stuff if your dream world. To force it you have to touch-off of something that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Like, I had a dream that I was Solid Snake, infiltrating some warehouse. I tranquilize this guard, and this guy with a neat silver mask comes up to me, clapping. I think: "Gee, that's strange, why's this guy congratulating me if I just put one of his guards to sleep." Needless to say, when the guy took off his mask and introduced himself as "Steve Anderson", I realized that I was dreaming. Interestingly enough, the idea to try to become a furry crossed my mind, but I was -- get this -- too embarassed to try it in front of the other people in my dream. ...I was sorely disappointed in myself when I woke up shortly after.



xD Awesome.

Anyways, I've had a couple of furry dreams, and although I won't reveal them (Partly because I have no fracking idea why I had them. x.x), I will say this: In them, I was... erm... _having fun_ with someone's fursona from Fur Affinity... AND IT WAS ALWAYS THE SAME PERSON. x.x I shall not reveal who that person is because they may think, "WTF???"

And yes, both of us were guys. *Brick'd*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

I've had several dreams about having sex with anthropomorphic lizards. But it's always lizards, and not some other sort of creatures.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 13, 2008)

closest to a furry dream i had was that there were 2 cougars on the loose of some new colledge i was in (Arizona?) and people had to hurry from class to class of fear of being mauled.
There was an Anthro bird of some kind walking around 
oh and there's a swamp in the back with a giant anaconda and lion...
i got an A+ in some class


----------



## Merp (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont have too many furry dreams....I've had a few where I was a dragon ....The flying part was hard though...and I never wake up from those reams rested...


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I've never had a furry dream, and I'm not sure if I want to have one.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've had several dreams about having sex with anthropomorphic lizards. But it's always lizards, and not some other sort of creatures.


David... You horny bastard.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 13, 2008)

Interesting dreams... the last one I had was a few days ago... It was a complete blur until near the end... I was walking down a deserted street in a city... no one was around, a fog was covering the city, and I was a wolf. I had my hood up over my head, trying to hide myself for some reason. I heard a car screech from behind me, and I ran inside a skyscraper. I ran through buildings, streets alleys, until I was on a roof. There was a building next to the one I was on, and I ran for it, trying to jump. I heard a gunshot, and I fell to the ground. I had been shot in the arm. A man (Human) walked up to me, holding a revolver, pointed at my head, smiled, and I woke up. I had been sleeping on the floor.

I don't know why I can remember it in such vivid detail.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 13, 2008)

I had a vaguely depressing dream the other night where I was running around my town, trying to find this one vixen I met at AX, and when I finally found her, she got into a car and took off before I could reach her.

It's been burning in my mind ever since...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> David... You horny bastard.



Blame my subconscious.

Not really. I wish all of my dreams were like that.

Although I'd probably get tired of changing my sheets after a while.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Hell yes I had furry dreams. The most recent one was last week and I was in line for an amusement park and I was standing next to a furry (not a person of course, the actual thing) while in line. I got a glimpse of him but not much. I will be having a whole lot more furry dreams when I get lucid in one of them. Here's another one from my Dream Journal:I dreamed of furries again and the time of day was dusk so it was kind of hard to see. I remember my vision becoming green with a image of an airplane. There were furries running around in a hurry. Seemed like I was a medic or wanted to be one. If I could I'd be having them every night, makes me so excited in the morning.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

I've had a few, mainly of my fursonas only. On *VERY* rare occasions, someone else's fursona appears. It only happened once, and that was Snake Wildlife (2nd Venus). It was something along the lines of me being the last of mankind and people wanted to protect me, kill/eat me, and even replicate me. Snake (if you know him, it's a "duh" statement) wanted to eat me. Pretty much it was one of the most painful dreams i've ever had, considering he's a constrictor...I literaly thought I couldn't breathe! o_o;

And the last dream I had with just my fursonas was when anthros came from an alternate Earth and replaced Human beings as the dominant species. They segregated us all: Human and Anthro. Just like the 60's, only with entire races.
Then I met my fursona Daisuke and we became friends and met up at night. One night we got busted hangin' out at a railyard and we was chased out of town to the moat. The aquatic anthros got me and I was being dragged away when I woke up.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

I just remembered one night when I had a dream about Grimfang.

He wasn't a furry in the dream, but he was still there.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

I just woke up from a furry dream. It was like Stephen King fell into a BlendTec blender! It was weird as Hell!  *shudders* I need someone to hold my paw!


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

I rarely get furry dreams, but when I do they are memorable. My dream was weird, but very fun.

I was indeed my fursona, and I was, for some odd reason, guiding furs around. At one point, I jumped into a portable hole (pulled right out of my pouch) and wound up in Canada. Ended up at a store to pay for stuff. Didn't have any Canadian money but was able to magically pull some out to pay the lady.

I wish I had more cartoony furry dreams. x.x


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 13, 2008)

Had another last night.  *shudders*  I can't get it out of my mind.  I was Tagwyn, my fursona.  The land was... decrepid.  Everything was rotting, the pond nearby was a black ooze almost.  The sun had set a bit earlier, so it was kinda dark, but there was some visibility.  I was standing there, looking at the pond(ooze), when I started catching movement out of the corner of my eye.  I look over, and there's movement out of my other eye.  Then I start getting slashed.  First in the back, then all over.  I tried striking back, but my claws just went through the shadows.  The last thing I remember of that dream is falling to my knees, looking at the ground and seeing my blood pooling around me.  It was one of those moments where the pain just fades to a dull droning, and you find yourself smiling at death.  *whimpers*  I really don't want to have another nightmare like that again....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I just woke up from a furry dream. It was like Stephen King fell into a BlendTec blender! It was weird as Hell!  *shudders* I need someone to hold my paw!


Anthropomorphic Otters... Will they blend?

Ohh. Otter dust. Don't breath this.


----------



## Smash-Kun (Jul 13, 2008)

I had one a while back. I'd become an anthro, and I couldn't go out in public. I was eventually forced outside, and I was soon chased down by insane scientist who wanted to 'observe' me. Dx


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a dream a few weeks ago that I was part of the Road Rovers. Then it suddenly changed into some kind of Unreal Tournament style battle where I was the leader of my team (we were all furries). At some point in the battle I obtained some wicked awesome armor, for the life of me I can't remember what it looked like. But I let the awesomeness of the armor get to my head and I became really arrogant. My team started to hate me. I realized what I was becoming and apologized to everyone. We kicked ass and me and this female on my team started to do...ahem...inappropriate things when I woke up.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2008)

Every now and then I get them.  Most of my dreams are completely non sequitur, so far as my life is concerned, though (can dreams be non sequitur?).  I've been keeping a dream journal and posting it to my FA account, if anyone wants to read some of them (once the site's back up).


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a dream with a vertically bifurcated mermaid; that is, fish on the right, human on the left. WEIRD AS FUCK. She flailed around in a bathtub and asked if I had any chips.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

Not much furry stuff for me, just a few Mewtwo dreams. Some of them were depressing/disturbing, others were, umm...enjoyable. XD


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 14, 2008)

Victoria Viper said:


> Not much furry stuff for me, just a few Mewtwo dreams. Some of them were depressing/disturbing, others were, umm...enjoyable. XD


 
enjoyable, eh?  *wink wink*  Always get a few of those.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 14, 2008)

I was in an office, and all the employees where furries. Not animated furries mind you, real looking furry people. 0_o They did look a little CG rendered but it was highly detailed.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> enjoyable, eh?  *wink wink*  Always get a few of those.



I've only gotten one or two...>>;


----------



## cutekitty (Jul 14, 2008)

O3O
Most of the dreams I have involving furries are too vivid to explain.
But my less, affectionate one was where I had a werewolf (who was never human in my dream, but I still knew he had  human form) for a roommate.
He was pretty normal, except he kept sniffing me every night. (The dream took place over a series of 6 days) Then he asked me if I liked tuna. Because questions like that out of the blue are so normal..... >__> I answered with a strange sound..... he freaked out and ran under his bed screaming "tuna".

The last night he crawled into my bed and slept like a puppy with me, then I was underwater with a fish looking at my brain.....


----------



## ADF (Jul 14, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> enjoyable, eh?  *wink wink*  Always get a few of those.


Whenever I have one of those my RL thinking takes over; always afraid of getting caught or seen and suffering the consequences; so I never get to enjoy them 

One time I didn't do it because I was afraid of what my RL body may get up to in the presence of others :lol: I was sort of aware I was dreaming but at the same time not.


----------



## amandalove (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont have many dreams when it comes furry-ness.  Just day dreams.
When school was in cession, I would be highly entertained during the classes I couldnt talk to my dragon on my cell.  ^^
When I could talk during a class..  well, I had the real thing.  =]

To tell the truth, all of my day dreams are of him.
-insert a crowd of Awwws-


----------



## blanx (Jul 14, 2008)

well i have a lot of furry dreams, well i love sleep XD, but i have much dreams with furries... once time i have a dream when all the furries became in antropomorfic furries D: one world where the furries can transform in feral and in antro... it was great!! but all the dreams need end D:


----------



## Snowden (Jul 14, 2008)

I've had some more dreams with dragons too. It was at night and I was with a group of people in a room and I looked out the window and saw a shadow of a wing. I leaned out of the window to see the tail of the dragon turning the corner. Another dream was when I got out of class and walked outside to the front and it was a park setting. I saw a kid with a dragon tail but the rest of him was human. I walked up to him and he told me that I was a furfag, and I was like wtf how could I be a furfag when you're one too? I told him that I loved his tail and he thanked me ^.^ A third one is when there was this miniature dragon flying around my room in a house that was in the country, on a farm. I absolutely love dreams with dragons in it, to me I can sense peace and comforting.

 *Anthro War *(from my dream journal)
This was an interesting dream and I enjoyed it very much. I was with a bunch of other furries (another word for anthropomorphic animals) and we were having a war. I know that there was some vehicles involved, but I don't remember those very vividly. I was stationed in a school and I saw two students there by their lockers (furries too, everyone was a furry including me). It was a small area with green lockers going along the the side of the wall and aisles in the middle with lockers on both sides. 
"Hey, anyone want some mints?" I heard one of them asked. 
I was in uniform, but I don't think remember feeling I had a weapon or a helmet. I was in the other aisle, so I walked out to see who he was talking to. A friend of his was there, I guess before we all blew up. I knew that this place was going to smithereens because I was just in a battle with the enemy and our team didn't have much of a chance against them and somehow they too knew that we were going to die from a bomb dropped on our heads. 
"Hey, I wouldn't be here if God didn't want me to be. So I must be here for a reason!" I said to the kids.  
"That does make some sense." He replied (not exactly but something like that.)  
I suddenly heard some music and I immediately recognized the voice, it was Chris Tomlin! But the only thing wrong is that it was jazz. He doesn't play jazz! I looked where the noise was coming from and saw a phonograph sitting there in a corner. The first part of the music wasn't music, but it was 'God' talking (sounded like Chris Tomlin speaking) saying something that made full sense and I understood it. There was a girl there and even though I just noticed her there, I thought she was always there. She then got excited because of what he said and started dancing with joy. It put a smile on my face. In the end, the bomb didn't fall on us or I just didn't stay in the dream long enough.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 15, 2008)

ZeeDog said:


> I don't get furry dreams =/
> 
> All I get is weird crap that makes me feel all "WTF?" in the morning D8>



I know what that feels like , anywho ... I once dreamed I was a folf (fox/wolf) and I was standing in a trench, and I was dressed like I was a soldier. And this guy comes up to me, he was a coyote, on the same team as me. So, he runs up to me and shouts "HIT THE DECK!" So I get down and there is this HUGE explosion and then I wake up ... I mean WTH is that all about, I was soooo freaked out when I woke up DX


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> Whenever I have one of those my RL thinking takes over; always afraid of getting caught or seen and suffering the consequences; so I never get to enjoy them
> 
> One time I didn't do it because I was afraid of what my RL body may get up to in the presence of others :lol: I was sort of aware I was dreaming but at the same time not.



You sleepwalk?


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> Whenever I have one of those my RL thinking takes over; always afraid of getting caught or seen and suffering the consequences; so I never get to enjoy them
> 
> One time I didn't do it because I was afraid of what my RL body may get up to in the presence of others :lol: I was sort of aware I was dreaming but at the same time not.



Whenever I am actually dreaming, I am the most gullible person ever. If someone in a dream told me "Hurry! Cover that bowling ball in toothpaste!" I'd do it and it would seem totally normal. Until I wake up, then i'm like ... "Why did I do that?"


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 15, 2008)

I often have furry dreams. My subconscious is really easily influenced, it seems, so I often dream about favorite characters. Just today I dreamed of one of them!


----------



## ADF (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> You sleepwalk?


No, but when you share a room with a brother you get concerned about doing something else in your sleep.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> No, but when you share a room with a brother you get concerned about doing something else in your sleep.


 
Don't forget about talking in your sleep.  Thats almost worse, considering you could say something that you really really don't want someone else to know.  That happened between me and my roomate....  Our friendship was never the same.


----------



## Jack (Jul 15, 2008)

If you want to have furry dreams, the key is to relax and make sure it is the last thing on your conscious mind before you fall asleep. 
it is really hard to control dreams so instead try to aim them. it is just like watching a movie before bed, it will somehow relate to what you saw. this trick works about 50% of the time. the thing that makes it work is concentration, let it fill your mind, become enveloped in the thought, then fall asleep. and of course seeing as to what I posted you can figure I have had many furry dreams.


----------



## Coldstone (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure how I came to my dream, but it involved a class room (a room, not just a room filled with desks. Wow, the old days), everyone getting an assignment involving a seed/nut, and then taking a book of particularly naughty furry origin, and I think dressed the seed/nut as one of the characters therein.

Of course, I wasn't given such a book or seed, so I went wandering around trying to find out why on earth such books would be in a school linked room. Not much luck.

Then I woke up, deprived of discovering the source of my dream.

The last thing on my mind, in all the blur, was more related to demons and angels really, but there was a mix of dragons to it, along with ritually bound virgins demanding their demonic captors take them home first....it was a plot for a book no doubt.

Me and my silly dreams.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 15, 2008)

I've had very few furry dreams....but the ones I've had have been amazing
The best one I had was the only dream where I actually was my fursona Ikodo, and I was with a bunch of other real fursonas of people I had met on DA, and eventually after a fun gathering in this field, one other girl and I wandered off into the woods without clothes.........and.......well........the dream ended before anything else happened


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> No, but when you share a room with a brother you get concerned about doing something else in your sleep.



Heh heh....I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 15, 2008)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I've had very few furry dreams....but the ones I've had have been amazing
> The best one I had was the only dream where I actually was my fursona Ikodo, and I was with a bunch of other real fursonas of people I had met on DA, and eventually after a fun gathering in this field, one other girl and I wandered off into the woods without clothes.........and.......well........the dream ended before anything else happened



Lawlz on that last sentence. xD

Also, that dream I had totally wasn't about you.

Nope.

Totally...

Random person: Sure...

Me: SHUT THE **** UP!!!


----------



## zaal (Jul 15, 2008)

I was reading a shiatload of werewolf sites before I fell asleep at the laptop, and the dream I had was a blur of stuff relating to... well, werewolves. 

It was pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 16, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Lawlz on that last sentence. xD
> 
> Also, that dream I had totally wasn't about you.
> 
> ...



ORLY? This intigues me ............


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Lawlz on that last sentence. xD
> 
> Also, that dream I had totally wasn't about you.
> 
> ...



*fistshake* Â¬..Â¬


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2008)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> ORLY? This intigues me ............





Aden said:


> *fistshake* Â¬..Â¬



LAWLZ to both of you. *Twas joking*

Or was I?

Nah, I was.

... Or was I?

The world will never know. *Brick'd*


----------



## cerbie (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't really have dreams, I just have daydreams at night.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 18, 2008)

cerbie said:


> I don't really have dreams, I just have daydreams at night.



Oxymoron?

I just had a dream I was playing a furry video game.
Watch it become real...every time I dream about games that don't exist, they become real...


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Perhaps not what you'd call a furry dream since I was 100% animal rather than being anthropomorphic, but I had one once where I was a tiger (god knows why) driving a car in a big city looking for my two tiger brothers. Seriously, I remember the sensation of squatting there on the seat with my big, wide, heavy paws on the wheel... I don't think my dream had an explanation as to how I controlled my speed without touching the pedals, I just did. Instead of finding them, I saw Avril Lavigne on a street corner (can't explain that one either, I don't even really like her!) who was late for a fancy dinner party, so I gave her a ride and she invited me in with her. All the snooty rich people seemed upset a tiger was sitting at the dinner table. I'm not sure how I managed a fork and knife, but I did.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *Perhaps not what you'd call a furry dream since I was 100% animal rather than being anthropomorphic, but I had one once where I was a tiger (god knows why) driving a car in a big city looking for my two tiger brothers. Seriously, I remember the sensation of squatting there on the seat with my big, wide, heavy paws on the wheel... I don't think my dream had an explanation as to how I controlled my speed without touching the pedals, I just did. Instead of finding them, I saw Avril Lavigne on a street corner (can't explain that one either, I don't even really like her!) who was late for a fancy dinner party, so I gave her a ride and she invited me in with her. All the snooty rich people seemed upset a tiger was sitting at the dinner table. I'm not sure how I managed a fork and knife, but I did.*



Lol, I remember that one.


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 19, 2008)

I had this dream about a week ago
Get ready for this*Deep breath* 

Well I'm in a school and everybody but the teachers are furries. 

So as we were walking to a cooking class we were all talking about food and their favorites. I made that one liner about how "Food is only fuel to keep the body going, but drinking on the other hand, drink to your hearts content" Well this skunk girl I was talking said "oh you don't mean.." and seemed about to laugh when suddenly we were in the cooking class 
 Well the teacher seemed nice for a while untill she told that cute skunk girl to go out and buy some bread from the market five doors down. Well me being a paranoid boy as i am saw a certain...vision and after a while excused myself out of the classroom and ran (My special speed walk) and was about to head out when i ran into my old math teacher Mr. Hayes 
 After a bit of a chat I ran out and then a shift happens and I am back going into the cooking class. I notice everybody has turned into a human including me, and the skunk girl. and unless I looked and actually noticed something she seemed human too...or if I looked hard enough, i saw the skunk. Well she was crying a little and I wanted to console her but class started and the teacher suddenly turned out to be evil. Cursing her through the whole thing I notice later that my binder went missing and started to look for it. 
Thats when the teacher came over and she said "You are an abomination to god filth" or something along those lines and maybe something about destroying us all I can't really remember. And I realized that's why the skunk girl was crying...and then I conked into another dream where i am running through a swamp of undead being an undead and randomly eating said undead, my undead was a little knowing and had a drive or purpose while the others were mindless shambles, that and I vaguely remember hearing my dad to turn that thing off and go to bed! with me replying I can't dad and continuing to grab a zombie rib and eat it while running to a pool with undead mages coming out.                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And that would be the skimmed yet detailed version of my dream.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

i had this dream that i was walk down a road with my two friends and we walk past a tv and it says in red  WARNING: virus released seek shelter. so we panic and run back the way we came not looking at the other tv that said warning dont go north (because it has the virus) so running north...

 we run in to a green mist and my friend next to me passes out. so i stop and my other friend picks him up and we keep running till i fall and pass out, about 1hour later my friends wake up and they are looking over me and when i wake up they start saying " wow did u see your self " and i said " no ". so i turn over and look at this puddle of water and i see my face and i look like a wolf furry. unlike my friends i go "cool". and we start making our way back to the road and we walk in to town and we are stopped by 30 marines and 1 says " stop , marines get them " . we say no way and start running away and i woke up.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 19, 2008)

the closest to a furry dream i had is i was running with a pack of gaint winged wolves (like the wolves from princess mononoke) and i had wings too (but still a human form) and we were in the woods on a moon lit night, the it suddenly switched to me and 2 white winged wolves on a tall building and we jumped off to fly and my wings fell off ....and that is when i woke up.


----------



## sentharn (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had a few odd furry dreams. Most of the time I dream I'm a young vixen with white feet and hands, and I'm almost always wandering through a space station or military base. Sometimes I'm escaping from something (I usually never find out what) 
I'm certain my avatar has absolutely nothing to do with that character! 
Perhaps I should quit playing video games before bed time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

Well thanks to Narse I've got Bangaas on the brain, so I'll probably having another related dream sometime soon. 8D


----------



## Project_X (Jul 19, 2008)

To Kalianos: Woah...deep man. I've had a similar dream, if you want me to share.

To Runner: Alot of my furry dreams involve the government too....



sentharn said:


> I've had a few odd furry dreams. Most of the time I dream I'm a young vixen with white feet and hands, and I'm almost always wandering through a space station or military base. Sometimes I'm escaping from something (I usually never find out what)
> I'm certain my avatar has absolutely nothing to do with that character!
> Perhaps I should quit playing video games before bed time.



Yeah, that may help. XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

I have strange dreams... Think of David Lynch, Lewis Caroll, Stanley Kubric, and various other thigns mixed together... Enter the incredibly random world of Connor. I had a dream a little while back about being in an apartment complex, then initiating conversation with a random passerby. This person looked like the stereotypical beatnik, and he told me he was in a hurry. He had to get to the airport to fly to a furry convention... Rather random, considering the rest of the dream was about escaping from the cops on a large fishing boat.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had the most f un and screwed up dreams lately, most of them "furry" related. 

The most interesting one was recently when I dreamed I was given a magickal bracelet by the goddess Bastet which enabled me to transform into a cat-person, a very sleek and beautiful woman. And a very beautiful fully feral cat as well. Was a good dream.

Sorta scary though, considering I don't like to mess with deities, particularly ones like Bastet who is so big, even her followers have followers, lol. Never a good idea to mess in a religious pantheon. 

Still, cool dream.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I've had the most f un and screwed up dreams lately, most of them "furry" related.
> 
> The most interesting one was recently when I dreamed I was given a magickal bracelet by the goddess Bastet which enabled me to transform into a cat-person, a very sleek and beautiful woman. And a very beautiful fully feral cat as well. Was a good dream.
> 
> ...



I can't remember exactly, but I think I had a dream with you in it. Although, you were pictured inaccurately. XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

I also have dreams of my childhood friends, who many call the greys.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I also have dreams of my childhood friends, who many call the greys.



The Greys?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

They say the Greys are evil...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They say the Greys are evil...



Never heard of 'em. Do tell....


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

They had been called demons, fairies, old hag, various other things... But when I was about the age of four, I used to have night terrors(or thats what I think I had), in which I would frequently find myself awake with a shadowy figure in the corner of the room, or I would see a blue light at the window (Which happened twice), or white faces looking into the window, finding myself unable to move, and falling back asleep. I really don't remember much about them, but the majority of occurances were between the ages of 3 to 7.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 20, 2008)

My dreams are typically focused On myself, usally as my leonine soul, I'm usally in danger. I can't remember details, its been forever since I've remembered anything I've dreampt


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had two furry dreams. First one, I had surgery and had become a fox, but the "fur" was cheap wool, like mitten wool.
The other, I was an anthro kangaroo in a football (American) game. I really couldn't run but could take small hops. I had the ball as the game was about to end, and was heading to the endzone to score the winning TD, when three opponents halted me, so I wrapped the ball in my tail, and stuck it over the endzone and won the game. (NFL rules state that the ball has to simply break the "plane" of the endzone to count as a touchdown)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> They had been called demons, fairies, old hag, various other things... But when I was about the age of four, I used to have night terrors(or thats what I think I had), in which I would frequently find myself awake with a shadowy figure in the corner of the room, or I would see a blue light at the window (Which happened twice), or white faces looking into the window, finding myself unable to move, and falling back asleep. I really don't remember much about them, but the majority of occurances were between the ages of 3 to 7.



It seems as if both good and evil are trying to tell you something...


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had many furry dreams.

One of the ones I always remember is where I'm in the place of my antagonist character Torino Delazia (I never recall if I was actually furry or not - but I'm running the nightclub), I'm finishing a long shift in the security room, then Kalico (one of my female characters - Delazia's mate) comes in.

I dismiss the security guards and she tells me she's 'ready' (as in, for sex). I actually recall physically feeling every glide in and out of her, and even the fur on my body. It was the most realistic dream I ever had.

It was on the night after I'd had Ecstasy (2-3 years ago now) but I never forget it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> I've had many furry dreams.
> 
> One of the ones I always remember is where I'm in the place of my antagonist character Torino Delazia (I never recall if I was actually furry or not - but I'm running the nightclub), I'm finishing a long shift in the security room, then Kalico (one of my female characters - Delazia's mate) comes in.
> 
> ...



Oi....alot of these dreams concern sex...XD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had like _one_ "Furry" dream in my life... Though I don't have dreams that often in general. Though, being one of few lucid dreams I actually recall having, it was hardly the most exciting aspect of it.

No sex involved, surprisingly.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I've had like _one_ "Furry" dream in my life... Though I don't have dreams that often in general. Though, being one of few lucid dreams I actually recall having, it was hardly the most exciting aspect of it.
> 
> No sex involved, surprisingly.



I only had one that was rather kinky. Would rather not talk about it. It's disturbing...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I only had one that was rather kinky. Would rather not talk about it.


Well, it's a bit too late now, isn't it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Well, it's a bit too late now, isn't it.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Why do you say that?


I'm a bit too sleepy to know that much right now.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm a bit too sleepy to know that much right now.



...........Uh.....yeah, I'll still keep it to myself....


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ...........Uh.....yeah, I'll still keep it to myself....


Blasphemer.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Blasphemer.



Nope! I won't tell. It's too embarassing...>_>;


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 21, 2008)

A good portion of my dreams are furry in nature. In fact I have several reoccurring dreamscapes that I visit that are populated entirely by furries. One of dreamscapes, Andur, I've been having dreams about for almost thirteen years now. It is where I get a good portion of my ideas for pictures.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

baroncoon said:


> A good portion of my dreams are furry in nature. In fact I have several reoccurring dreamscapes that I visit that are populated entirely by furries. One of dreamscapes, Andur, I've been having dreams about for almost thirteen years now. It is where I get a good portion of my ideas for pictures.



This is the same for me, a lot of my characters are straight from my dreams.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> This is the same for me, a lot of my characters are straight from my dreams.



Me too. All except Ayane came from dreams. Some of them, being quite vivid in pain...


----------



## ADF (Jul 22, 2008)

I had another weird dream.

I as in a city central area and there was this cash machine; only it did something else. A anthro raptor with me read the machine and went to a garage, at this point I knew he was dead for whatever reason.

When I entered a green anthro dinosaur in a white lab coat told me he was killed by a succubus; and that looking at the cash machine put him under its spell, I looked at the machine but not the part that affected him. I did something to make the succubus arrive and it was some sort of naga thing.

When it approached I picked up a motorcycle to beat it with, then she picked up a chain saw and we got into a fight. Eventually I got it over the head and kept whacking it on the head till it was a flat mush, at that moment a human started to approach the garage outside.

My mum entered and asked why I was making so much noise, at that moment I realised I was in our garage and the doors opened up to our back garden.

The end :???:


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Strange dream....


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

i had this one dream about fursuiters a few years b4 i knew what furries were, so thats a little weird, and i ha another dream this other time i was in like my late 20s in my dream (in the future), my boyfreind was there and i was around fursuiters doing stuff, and occasionally im a dog in my dreams, sometimes a fox, and i had this one dream one time where i met a blue anthro fennec and he showed me around his strange dark town, thats all the neat furry dreams i can think of ive actally had a lot but they are fuzzy


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

There's something about furries and dark towns that seem to go together in dreams. I've had several where I was attacked by someone else's fursona.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

ive also had a lot of yiffy dreams, but i never "finish" for some reason, and it never feels very real =/


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a dream I was gene splicing and I crack the genetic code. Once I did I mass produced on my island, Began construction on the community then walked onto stage as the only real fox anthro in the world then I was in fox boxers and got my Nobel Prize and people who got the furr injection became a citizen of zurostria (Persian word Zoroastrian was the first religion in the world that was about having the sun as the ONLY god and that if you were good you could join him there) Then I made a flourishin community with an army and businesses and such even hasd fur kids lol so yeah that how it went then I was like the emporor and everyone was happy lolz.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

Jack said:


> If you want to have furry dreams, the key is to relax and make sure it is the last thing on your conscious mind before you fall asleep.
> it is really hard to control dreams so instead try to aim them. it is just like watching a movie before bed, it will somehow relate to what you saw. this trick works about 50% of the time. the thing that makes it work is concentration, let it fill your mind, become enveloped in the thought, then fall asleep. and of course seeing as to what I posted you can figure I have had many furry dreams.



ive donr that b4 it works and lets me have furry dreams sometimes =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

oh i just remimbered, last night i had a dream, that i was working for a secret gov. operation where they had transformation machines, so me and a couple furry freinds sneaked over there at night and frantically tried to make the transformers turn us into our anthro animals, but then it took me forever to get it to work, then they got mad at me for taking the whole night, then i woke up b4 we transformed =/


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

lol time for 4 straight hours of yiff xD


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> lol time for 4 straight hours of yiff xD



hehe oh yeah if i stayed in my dream there would be some exited furs hopping around happily, and yiffing for hours =)


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

xD that mah island for u can't wait till im older i think i know how to crack it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

lawl...you two are some horny furs...


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> xD that mah island for u can't wait till im older i think i know how to crack it.



meh you never know, i hope you do one day that would be awsome, i wish you luck =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

Project_X said:


> lawl...you two are some horny furs...



XP well i am, but im just saying if a bunch of fur that want to be furs all theres lives were suddenly transformed into furs, there would be some extreme yiff going on =P


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> XP well i am, but im just saying if a bunch of fur that want to be furs all theres lives were suddenly transformed into furs, there would be some extreme yiff going on =P



Yeah because it's a fantasy come true. XD

I mean, I would mess around with my new body if I was transformed. =o


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

Dude I'm young I'm always gonna hump anythin that moves xD
Just check teh siggy


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Dude I'm young I'm always gonna hump anythin that moves xD
> Just check teh siggy



-Freezes- o.o


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -Freezes- o.o



hehe this thread went from furry dreams, to yiffing and humping really fast *chuckles*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

-shrugs- Eh, can't complain.


----------



## Uro (Jul 25, 2008)

When I was a kid I had a nightmare about being chased down an alley by large 2-D (shop style sign) neon dinosaurs. I was terrified.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Uro said:


> When I was a kid I had a nightmare about being chased down an alley by large 2-D (shop style sign) neon dinosaurs. I was terrified.



I'm sorry but...-heh heh-...That's to funny! XD


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that you read my siggy lol enjoy and wtf about signs the scariest dream I ever had was I was in crusader type armor in a field and i had an arrow in my stomach and i was laying there bleeding and crying for god everyone around me was dead and nobody helped and i sat there and thought about life...and the flow of what happens then I felt like i was falling and heard sweet singing as a fox ran over and stared at me i stared back with my body usless from blood loss then it told me it was time and i was then lifted up towards the sky and I heard chruch bells ringing...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow....sounds more like a vision than a dream...


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

Meh I don't know I will crack that code lol Once I do then I will launch the dark crusade lol naw....thats later...but still I WILL CREATE A FURRY ANTHRO HUMAN.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Well if there ends up being a genetic holocaust, I know who to look for...


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 25, 2008)

Whats the big deal? Infusing people with animals making them happy. Perhaps even plating a seed there that lets me sway them with the speak of a word. Take a bullet when I say and fight for me to the death.

Add mah msn we talk


----------



## Loke (Jul 25, 2008)

I had one that was pretty interesting a while back...luckily I wrote it down.

Basically it was like 3 different sections of my life in the dream. It played out almost like it was a past life because usually things and events in dreams are influenced but things that happen in real life and you can usually figure out what triggered the dream when you think about it. In this one though there was nothing I could stick the location or people too. Basically the first part was me standing in the front yard of my house in the dream (not really my house but in the dream it was my house, never seen the building before). It was a relatively big city but it was an old city...like something around the medieval era or something. All the buildings were an orange/tan color stone and there was cobblestone streets. Anyways I was standing in my front yard and I walked out to the street and was talking to some of the local townsfolk which I guess were my friends in the dream, never seen em before.

Then it cut to a part later where I was a wolf and I was with my dad and the rest of the pack and we were running down the hill near the city in the snow at really early morning (still somewhat dark). My dad in my dream wasnt really my dad IRL and like everyone else in my dream I have never seen him before. We were going to attack something / someone I remember but I dont remember what we were going to attack. It was someone in the city though. I know it was important. It was like some sort of secret mission or assassination just before a war.

The third part was in a stone building (like how the inside of the buildings earlier would probably be) and we were all in human form and my dad was telling us a story about how he would turn into people and cause a ruckus and he was arrested by the police in the city (we were shapeshifters apparently). Anyways he got arrested but he was friends with the person in charge of the city who I guess was probably a king of some sort. He probably ruled the territory that the city was in because I get the feeling that the city was a capital city. He let my dad go and we were all having a laugh about old times. Then I woke up.

Never had a dream like that before or since.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 25, 2008)

Last night I had a peculiar dream.  I was not myself, instead I was an anthro lion, married to a lovely lioness, and we had both had an adorable cub together named Muisa (moo ees uh).  Well, one day, Muisa dissappeared whilst we slumbered in the plains of Africa, and distraught we got the help of our tribe/pride to try and find her.  We eventually came to a steel hole in the ground.  It was an elevator, but seeing we were lions, we did not know that.  I voluntarily entered the strange hole, sinking down into the earth into a cold, steel place.  It was so cold, I noticed (the air conditioning), and I found a small vent to crawl into, but as I did a strange alien spotted me, made a weird noise and left, getting another alien, as I watched them come after me I crawled away into the vent, coming out in another steel room.  There were other lions there, many young ones, all talking and confused.  I asked around and they had either been captured by the aliens or accidentally found their way into one of the mysterious steel sinking holes.  I couldn't find my daughter.  Not long after looking through the crowd some aliens came in with shiny sticks and ushered us outside, opening a large chainlink gate and allowing us to leave surprisingly, I didn't want to though, I couldn't find my Muisa.  I woke up screaming for her all around the strange place, the humans chasing me through out and security cameras watching me.

It was odd....


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah..that's a pretty weird one, James. o.o


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, defenitely, it was like a weird government testing facility...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> Yes, defenitely, it was like a weird government testing facility...



lol...Hack was just talking about doing that. =P


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *I saw Avril Lavigne on a street corner (can't explain that one either, I don't even really like her!)*



*EPIC PHAIL TO THE MAX*

I've had another dream... and yeah, it was the same one as last time, although a bit longer. x.x


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I'm sorry but...-heh heh-...That's to funny! XD



It was traumatizing! haha.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll have them on occasion. A lot of them tend to be the same way; I appear as my fursona but turn out to be a coward that gets scared every time a strange figure or shadow shows up. Then they either never completely appear or just turn out to be something silly. The last time it happened, a shadow was coming around a corner and it turned out to be some old guy in a mostly rigid, bean-shaped suit.  It looked like it was meant for underwater travel or something.  The dreams usually shift into some sort of bizarre randomness.

One particular dream didn't involve any of that nonsense though.  In this one, I was in a dome-like chamber lined with torches.  I was on my knees and in pain, barely able to life my head to look in front of me.  There were several silhouettes that appeared to be anthro wolves. I heard no voices from them, but thoughts came to my mind like they were using a sort of psychic communication.  The thoughts weren't in exact words, but they seemed to say that I've committed a great evil against my people and must face extreme punishment.  Before things could go any further, a loud, unbearable noise overtook everything and I woke up.  It turned out that the alarm of my father's truck went off and interrupted the dream.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

i never remember my dreams


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a dream that I got turned into a cat by a little girl with telepathic powers back in 2004.

And another one in 2006 where my friends and I were all dragons.


----------

